# Considering a strange tank advice



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/p/toys-games-wild-science-fantasy-island/23118698










I'm considering getting this as a betta tank, but Im not sure if it's honestly good for a betta any advice? It advertises well, but for health and happiness what do you suggest?


----------



## EmilyN (Jan 22, 2012)

That looks tiny. If you're going to spend that much on a tank, you could probably get a 15g.


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah I was just looking for something small and fun, but you think its too small for a betta? I know its childish and kinda silly, but thats me I just love that stuff lol.


----------



## EmilyN (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm the same way. I refuse to let go of my inner child 

But yeah, the betta in the photo looks like he has no room to move. I couldn't find anything that said how much water it holds but I can't imagine that there's very much. And you really couldn't heat that.

Over all I think it would be awesome if it were bigger, but as is, I'd pass.


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

Its bigger than it looks those fish are much bigger than average betta from what else I've seen.


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah its so cool but heating is a major concern unless it comes with which I doubt I'll stick to others, maybe I'll have my friend whose a glass blower make me a pretty elaborate bowl that I could heat.


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

I need a new bowl mine shrunk when I was trying to sanitize it, my Betta died today from Dropsy poor guy and I didn't want a new fish to get it from the supplies I have. Do you have any semi small 1-3 gallons that you suggest? I also may need a new heater mine cracked I'm not sure how.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

No way to heat it, bettas are great jumpers, and it just doesn't look like any fish should be subjected to that.. thing lol.

Devi, Kritter Keepers at PetCo are cheap- mediums are roughly 1.75-2 gals, and larges are roughly 2.75-3 gals (they aren't straight up and down so can't get an accurate reading by just measurements). They are safe to heat, easy to clean and to light.

Here is a video of that... tank? in action.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I would say to forget about that tank. It looks very small nd has no way of keeping the betta,s warm. It looks very cool, but would be torturous to the fish.bettas will jump into the other sides and then figh each other or they will jump out of the tank..one of the most common deaths of them.

Just get a bigger tank of at least 2 gallons. Anything under would be impossible to heat correctly.

2 gallons will help with keeping the fish healthy and less water changes as well.

Good luck


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

A one gallon is just fine and safe to heat.. and a 1-4 gallon tank, filtered and non filtered, takes the same amount of cleaning.. 
The only difference is how much room there is.


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh iw ould never seperate the sections I'd give one Betta the run, but your right I don't think its very good Its so cool but it needs more room a better make and the ability to heat. Oh well they need cooler betta tanks.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I want this tank..


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Myates said:


> A one gallon is just fine and safe to heat.. and a 1-4 gallon tank, filtered and non filtered, takes the same amount of cleaning..
> The only difference is how much room there is.


I agree with you, but not completely. I still believe that 1 gallon is still not really enough for the betta itself. Yes it has room to swim and live but really is it comfortable?...

Before I joined the forum I remember thinking that 1 gallon would be fine, but was told that bettas in fact need at least 2 gallons.

Now people are spreading around that 1 gallon is fine, but really it isn't. Yes there are so many opinions on this, but I stand by the 2 gallon minimum unless you are breeding because breeding and jarring fry can really be expensive if you want to have a ton of 2 gallons for each of them.

And a 1-4 gallon tank does not take the same amount of cleaning unless there is only one fish in both and it still depends. It mostly depends on how many fish you have and any other kinds of creatures in there that are able to procure waste.
--------------------------------------

I have to admit that I have been wanting that tank for so long. Just haven't been able to find it.. It looks custom made though. Either way it looks amazing.


----------



## EmilyN (Jan 22, 2012)

DeviCy said:


> maybe I'll have my friend whose a glass blower make me a pretty elaborate bowl that I could heat.


THAT WOULD BE AWESOME!

I used to take glass blowing classes. I never thought about making betta bowls though. I may have to sign up for another class lol!


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh i was looking at this website the other day! You shouldnt get this if you want to deal with other animals. I read that they send it to you with ants and it's REALLY hard to set up. You would not like to see ants all over the place lol.


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

I am actually trying to set up to breed but one Betta is going to be my personal buddy and he won't be bred. I decided on a 1.5 gallon filtered tank with a heater I couldn't find an affordable two gallon but this one seems fine. I'm worried the filter will be too much for one Betta it moves kind of fast I'm testing out for a week before I make my final decision on it. Does anyone know a reputable Breeder while I was in the pet store I couldn't help but notice the poor conditions of their Bettas I even found a dead one with very clear fungus all over it. I don't want to buy a pet store Betta unless I have to.


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

Myates said:


> I want this tank..


This looks so incredibly difficult to maintain and clean It's amazing though.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

It looks really cool but I would only get it if it was bigger. I can see multiple Bettas in the 'tank', is it like that because they would jump. Do you know how much water each Betta might get?


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

BTW I'm going to geta new Betta eventually but I'm moving soon and I'm so impatient is it easy to fly a Betta or should I wait to buy him till I'm at my destination?


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

aqua001 said:


> It looks really cool but I would only get it if it was bigger. I can see multiple Bettas in the 'tank', is it like that because they would jump. Do you know how much water each Betta might get?


It holds just over a gallon, and I would take out the separators so I could keep just one Betta. Its nice and shallow like a real pond, but poorly designed other wise it would be really cool.


----------

